# Firebox 2 blockt Mail-Anhänge nicht



## hilfe firebox (2. Januar 2004)

Frohes neues Jahr!

Hallo,

ich habe mit der Firewall das Problem, das EMail-Anhänge nicht geblockt werden.
Aber von Anfang an:
Als ich die Firewall neu konfiguriert hatte, hat sie sämtliche Anhänge geblockt. Zwischendurch habe ich dann auch mal einige Dateien wie Excel-Dokumente freigegeben. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert.

Nun habe ich einige Freigaben bei *SMTP-Proxy > Properties > Incoming > Content Types* wieder herausgenommen (z.B. sollen *.doc geblockt werden) und nach einem Test festgestellt, das die Firewall überhaupt keine EMail-Anhänge mehr blockt!

Auch nachdem ich den SMTP-Proxy komplett neu in die Konfiguration eingefügt habe, will die Firewall einfach keine Anhänge blocken.

Kann mir Jemand helfen und hat eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?

Danke im voraus.

Gruss hilfe firebox


----------

